# ۩۞۩ حصريا فقط هــنا عمره + دورة في ضاعط طارد مركزي من شركة يورك ۩۞&#17



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

*۩۞۩ حصريا فقط هــنا عمره + دورة في ضاعط طارد مركزي من شركة يورك ۩۞۩*

۩۞۩ حصريا فقط هــنا عمره ضاعط طارد مركزي من شركة يورك ۩۞۩​ 
يحتوي الملف علي 32 صورة توضيحية لشكل الاجزاء الداخلية للكباس ولكل جزء توضيح لة علي الرسم .​ 

وهذا شكل الشلر بالكــامل​ 



 

شاهد الان علي اليوتيوب شرح شامل لعمل الضاغط الطارد المركزي 
حصريا وفقط لملتقي المهندسين العرب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrZ0T24XDYY​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

*دورة عن .عمل الشلر الطارد المركزي من شركة يورك العالمية*

دورة عن .عمل الشلر الطارد المركزي من شركة يورك العالمية 

إعداد م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد 

جـــاهز لي اي سؤال في عمل الشلر او المكونـــات الخاصة بة 

بالتوفيق للجميع 

:12:​


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولك 1000 شكر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم --- واخيرا والحمد لله انك عملت الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله


الله الله الله
وجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول--تسديده في المرمى
ياسلام عليك يا محترف -ياسلام عليك يا هداف


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم --- واخيرا والحمد لله انك عملت الموضوع
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


 

يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك يا زيكو 

:16:


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

محمد مصطفى محمود قال:


> شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولك 1000 شكر


 
الشكر لله هذا من فضل ربي يا اخي


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير

و الله يعطيك العافية.......... شي حلو كتير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> و الله يعطيك العافية.......... شي حلو كتير


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركــاتة 

الف شكر مهندس خالد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 أبريل 2009)

والله اول مره اشوف صور بالدقه والشرح الفصل هذا--- الصراحه شغل متعوب عليه


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> والله اول مره اشوف صور بالدقه والشرح الفصل هذا--- الصراحه شغل متعوب عليه


 

انتظر المزيد يا هندسة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

تم إضافة فديو لشرح طريقة عمل الضاغط الطارد المركزي 

اول مشاركة


----------



## rewesh (2 أبريل 2009)

انت فخر التعليم الصناعى ........... شكرا على المجهود الرائع ومن نجاح الى نجاح........... تعليم صناعى القاهرة


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جامد بجد جامد جدا جدا جدا
ملعوب يا مشرفنا العزيز
جزاك الله كل الخير
بس لي سؤال هل يمكن تنزيل فيديو من اليوتيوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 أبريل 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> موضوع جامد بجد جامد جدا جدا جدا
> ملعوب يا مشرفنا العزيز
> جزاك الله كل الخير
> بس لي سؤال هل يمكن تنزيل فيديو من اليوتيوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

تدفع كــام واخليك تنزل الفديو ؟؟ :71:

:70: متهونش علية 

اللنك اهــو 
http://vixy.net/


----------



## السيد عبدالبارى (6 أبريل 2009)

إذا أعجبك موضوع من مواضيعي فلا تقل شكـراً... بل قل الآتـي:


اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## الطموني (6 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## alaa_84 (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخى العزيز ومشكور على المجهود.


----------



## zanitty (6 أبريل 2009)

على فكره اللى عاوز ينزل اى حاجه من اليوتيوب بمنتهى البساطه يستب الريال بلاير 11 على جهازه و هو بمجرد ما بتقف على اى فيديو بيطلع لك لنك و بتداونلوده بالبرنامج نفسه

بالنسبه لموضوعك يا مهندس محمد مش عارف اقيمه عشان انا مش قوى فى الصيانه للاسف بس نفسى اتعلمها 
ان شاء الله لما اقدر احمل ملفات فيديو من النت هبقى احاول اعتبره بدايه ليا فى الصيانه و جزاك الله كل خير بجد
انت فعلا تستحق تبقى مشرف متميز مش مجرد مشرف


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيل يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## السيد صابر (8 أبريل 2009)

والله انا فخور بيك
وده مش مش حاجه جديده علي محمد عبد الفتاح 
انتا ديما متميز بمواضيعك وافكارك الجامده
والله وحشني مووت
يارب تكوون بخير وسعاده
ربنا يحرسك
اخوك سيد


----------



## eng iman (8 أبريل 2009)

فعلا من تميز الي تميز--------------------------- ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من واسع علمه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 أبريل 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssss*​


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (9 أبريل 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> تدفع كــام واخليك تنزل الفديو ؟؟ :71:
> 
> :70: متهونش علية
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا وربنا لا يحرمنا منك


----------



## adhamabd (9 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## المحتسب لله (9 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم .. المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح

لا يسعني الا ان اقول .. انك اجدت وتميزت فاستحقيت التقدير والاحترام الجم

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع به امة الاسلام 


تقبل تحياتي
سلااام*​


----------



## mido elkashef (11 أبريل 2009)

*م. محمد عبد الفتاح سيد*

شكرا على المعلومات دى وربنا يفتحها عليك يا رب ويعطيك ويزيدك من كرمة الواسع 
ويارب يكونو اخوانى يستفيدو من قدر المعلومات الممىزة الذى تعمل اجل نشرها 
وشكرا على هذا القدر من المعلومات وربنا يزيدك 


اخيك الصغير ويارب الله اعلم انا اتشرف واكون اخيك الصغير 
 ميدو الكاشف


----------



## م احمد قدرى (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخ محمد ممكن اكلمك على الرقم اللى فى العرض؟


----------



## إيهاب2007 (13 أبريل 2009)

لك تعليم صناعى السويس ارق التحيات


----------



## husseincad (13 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for you


----------



## اشرف تبريد (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم تسلم ايديك يا بشمهندس محمد 
ده جهد رائع ومجهود تشكر عليه وربنا يجعله فى ميزانك يوم تحتاجه
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 أبريل 2009)

طيب بما ان الموضوع مثبت وبسم الله ماشاء الله عليه اقبال 
بعد اذن المشرف/// نضع رابط لجميع كتالوجات ورسمات اوتوكاد لمنتجات يورك ​ 
_اضغط على الصوره للدخول_​ 


​


----------



## محمد بورمان (17 أبريل 2009)

وانا متفق معك بهذه الفكره ....................... لانها مهمه جدا


----------



## غريب دويدار (17 أبريل 2009)

:12:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
شكراعلى مجهودك العظيم​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 أبريل 2009)

ياريت لو المشرف -- شايف ان المشاركه رقم 31 لهذا الموضوع --- غير مترابطه او في غير محلها مع الموضوع ان يحذفها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/مصطفي النجار (17 أبريل 2009)

واللهى جزاك الله خير وربنا يزيدك من علمه ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله )


----------



## الدره المصون (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله جنة عرضها السموات والارض لك ولوالديك ووالديهم وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (18 أبريل 2009)

مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## راتب سرداح (20 أبريل 2009)

:56: مشكور م . محمدعبدالفتاح السيد


----------



## راتب سرداح (20 أبريل 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 000403 (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

و الله يعطيك العافية.......... شي حلو كتير


----------



## objector (27 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر ليك ياباشمهندس محمد وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وربنا يكرمك ويجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله 
اخوك فى الله ..... وليــــــــــــد سمير York


----------



## م/مصطفي النجار (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك على هذه المعلومات وربنا ياوفقك يارب يا مشرفنا الغالى وياصديقى العزيزويا اخى الفاضل ويا استاذى المتواضع ويابش مهندس محمد


----------



## حسام مجدى (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ياهندسة 
موقع راية (6 أكتوبر ) بيشكر ك يا هندسة على التفصيل الجميلة 
ويارب يزيدك كمان وكمان( مشرف محمد السيد /حسام الدين /مصطفى جميل /عصام /أسامة) شركة يورك


----------



## حسام مجدى (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا محمد ياريت تنزل كمان الاعطال الواردة فى التشلير الطارد المركزى


----------



## بلا رقيب (7 مايو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن:12::12::12::12:


----------



## uwk07_mahalla (20 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس..


----------



## hakh (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## hakh (20 مايو 2009)

ممكن سؤال هل يمكن ربط نوعين من الجلرات يعني جللر مع ضاغط مركزي واخر مع ضاغط ترددي على نفس المنظومة او جللرين ذات نفس الضاغط ولكن لشركتين مختلفتين وايش المساوء الفنية


----------



## alosh88888 (20 مايو 2009)

*
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن*


----------



## senuors (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 


مفيد جدا


----------



## wael gamil sayed (21 مايو 2009)




----------



## ibu4u (21 مايو 2009)

thanks alot for sharing this file


----------



## علاء اسماعيل على (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لكم واثر الله من امثالكم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما باذن الله


----------



## hikhodary (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد و اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## alhadad (25 مايو 2009)

الله هم اغفر له وليوالديه ورزقم الجنه يا سميع الدعاء


----------



## eng.osamaa (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
دائما بتمدونا بما هو جديد
مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبوالياس (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## fantomas (2 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة تستحق التقدير


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع راااااااااااااااائع

اسال الله العلي العظيم ان يجزاك خير الجزاء على هذه الافاده التي كنت ابحث عنها منذ مده

ولم اجدها واضحه بهذا الشكل الا في موضوعك


----------



## محمد علواني (2 ديسمبر 2010)

تبارك الله ياهندسه على هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ama2828 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## القاضي المبتدئ (2 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 مارس 2012)

اشكركم واتمني ان يكون الموضوع نال أعجبكم 

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## fawzann (2 مارس 2012)

للهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_smrs (10 مارس 2012)

​
شكرا اخي الكريم --- واخيرا والحمد لله انك عملت الموضوع


----------



## COREY (10 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وشكراً على الفديو الرائع ارجو الاستمرار على الابداع *


----------



## nofal (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

